# Haha vs. Lol



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Which do you use?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually lol. Sometimes haha. Based on an arbitrary decision of whatever seems appropriate at the moment :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I use both (and others). It occurs to me I type-laugh as much and as awkwardly as I do in speech.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of 'lol'
But I use it way to often.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i think i use lol more but sometimes i combined them to make it more interesting cuz two's a party......lol


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Both, but I use "lol" a lot more often. :b


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use "haha" when I think something is actually funny and "lol" when I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I use haha in attempt to make a sentence seem less aggressive, and lol when I don't know what else to say, or when someone says something that should be funny or the other person expects a reaction. When I actually laugh I usually go with lmao, or add another ha to make it hahaha.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a funny poll (hahahahhaLOL)


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

sometimes i use "lol" sometimes "haha"... others I'll use "hahaha" or even the bold and daring "hahah" omitting that final 'a' just to be a badass... i'm just a wildcard with this i guess


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol funny. haha somewhat funny. LMAO really funny.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

i use both but i use lol in most of my sentences because i'm afraid i might come across as too serious. i use haha when i actually laugh.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't stand "lol." The "lol"-sandwich makes me gag.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

i use ROFL


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i mix it up... like a boss


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I use both. I use rofl and lmao sometimes too. It just depends on how funny something is I guess.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> i mix it up... like a boss





Miss Apprehensive said:


> I use both. I use rofl and lmao sometimes too. It just depends on how funny something is I guess.


These. Variety is nice.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

lol - I understand you are making a joke/I am making a joke/ I am saying something non-serious or am feeling awkward about the content of this conversation.
haha - Your joke's pretty good.
LOL/HAHA - I am actually laughing. Achievement unlocked.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

both normally though I'm only really laughing when I add !!!!!! behind them.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I use both. I use haha or hehe when i find something funny or like something, lol is something that i put in sentences just to make them look longer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

hahaha lol!olol


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I use both but I usually go with lol. I also dish out lulz on special occasions.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I usually use "haha" when I think something's funny, "lol" is more for something that is stupid but amusing.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I use both :b or lmao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lol and heh heh :lol


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

I use both quite often. Sometimes I abuse the lol, though. I find it helps to make my conversations less awkward.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol. Somehow, I hate haha and never use it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

haha or hehe(I use hehe or "x]" when I actually don't find something amusing too, as a way to steer away from a topic).


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I use lol way too much, it's like a force of habit or something


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

strange how i only use lmfao or lmao when i find something funny, even if just mildly funny and my face is still like :| but rarely lol. i use different lengths of haha. more the ha's, the more funny I think something is.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i use both and sometimes lmao/lmfao. if i find something ironic or whatever, i usually say 'hahaha omg'. i'll type in caps whenever something makes me laugh irl, though. like LOL OH MY GOD. 

i usually use 'lol' to not make my sentences seem as serious, i guess. same with 'haha'.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I only seem to use heh.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

lol: sympathy laugh.
LOL: laugh in the presence of irony
haha: innocent funny.
HA: sarcastic laugh. 
Hahahahaha: find something really funny.
jajaja: ethnic laugh.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

"haha" more often than not.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i use both interchangeable

if i feel like im using too much of one, ill use the other...

although i hate typing haha, because it comes out fake, so i usually do hah or hahah

because to perfectly type a laugh when laughing seems kind of unrealistic...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't use either. xD is what I basically use to show something's funny~


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Haha," usually.


----------



## parzen (Aug 25, 2012)

The results of this poll will have huge ramifications for the future of the internet, I dare say, the world


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

90% of the time I use lol. 
Although I usually do it like lolololol!!! if it's actually funny.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 19, 2011)

I use both, but depending on the situation, I use lol when I find something funny but don't actually laugh in real life, and haha when I start laughing like a maniac lol.


----------



## TimLikesApples (Jan 23, 2013)

lol when something is funny. Haha when something is not funny but I'm being polite.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

usually just LOL!

I mean how many people actually laugh, like ha ha anyway........LOL is better typing wise on a QWERTY key board anyway.
I also fin that I never use LMFAO or ROTFL i just usually convey something more funny by just extending the basic LOL into LOOOOOOOOOOL! ( easy typing ) LOL!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

'lol' sounds fake to me like you made a joke and say 'laughing out loud'(or whatever it is). Its like a laughing effect that gets on your nerves on TV shows. 

In real life you dont say 'lol' so 'haha' is more natural.

I use 'haha' if its rather funny though. But if it really makes me laugh then I'll use 'hahah'.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Both


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I usually go "Hhahhahah" or "Lawl" or "Lul" or "Llawlawllwlallwlaw"


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Both.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I use haha, but I honestly hate using either of them. I've never been someone who likes to use chatspeak or internet slang, so if I need to make my sentences less serious sounding, I have to use haha. I'd rather just talk to people face to face, but that's not always possible.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> i use ROFL


i bet you actually do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use the emoticon :lol. then there is :haha


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Both.

I see people using "xD" and "XD" sometimes. It makes me cringe.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I use haha because I like it. Lol just makes me sound ditzy which I'm not at all. It's also too cliche.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah, yes, it seems I have fallen victim to the internet. I think lol is a bad habit carried over from my childhood of being online all the time, because I honestly don't like it, and yet I use it. I also use haha, mainly because I want what I'm writing to sound "light", if that makes any sense.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I used both, though I used lol more often, I think.


----------



## Aenela (Oct 7, 2009)

I am very guilty of the overusage of both, but I'd have to go with lol. lol


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I rarely use lol, in my opinion it's very sarcastic!
so yeah I'm a haha person  or hahahahahaahahahaha-... if it is really funny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jeje


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Neither. The most I'd use is one 'ha'. 'Haha' (and anything beyond that) is too much laughing for me.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I use them both.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Is it okay to comment on old posts, this one is just a couple months from 4 years.

I think it's hard for me to use haha or lol. I want to use Haha because I think I associate with that one best, I'm not much of a lol guy.
I'll go to type it and then I overthink it and say "I'm gonna look like an idiot if i use haha".
I would like to use it though. I just need to practice it a little maybe haha. (<--- I hated writing that just now)


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

fanatic203 said:


> Usually lol. Sometimes haha. Based on an arbitrary decision of whatever seems appropriate at the moment :b


Ditto. Haha lol


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I mostly use HAHA -lol just seems way overdone.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

I use mostly "lol" to take tension off of what I say. Sometimes "Haha", but usually it comes off as very awkward to me. Sometimes I use lmao and rofl too if something makes me laugh really loud in reality.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"lol" seems like a relic of the AOL messenger days. Haha


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

lol, BWAHAHAHA, and MUAHAHAHA! are my defaults.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

hahaha or lolol. you add more lols if it's funny.


----------



## Moon and Star (Nov 14, 2016)

For some reason, whenever I type haha it always seems really awkward and forced to me, even if I really think something's funny. So I use lol mostly.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

its all about variety, so u should use haha and lol. and then throw in a few hehes or lmaos. sometimes emoji works too


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

"Lol" mostly. I remember there was a douchey variation that was just "L" and a slightly less douchey ":L". Teen me opted to used those instead.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't use either of them. I use "" for everything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Both. "lol" = "amused", "haha" = actually laughing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I use lol when something is funny but I don't actually laugh or chuckle. Maybe a smile.
I use haha when I chuckle.
I use hahaha when I actually laugh or something is very funny.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't use either of them. I use "" for everything.


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

I use both. It varies depending on the conversation. I also use "hehe" a lot.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Back when instant messaging was a thing, I use to hate LOL and avoid using it and use Haha instead. Got worse when LMAO and ROFL came on. Nowadays, I don't even know majority of the texting slangs the teenagers use these dates. 

Its weird that a lot of these slangs and acronyms makes no sense and aren't even that much convenient as oppose to typing out the entire word. I think most people do it for the sake of looking cool and hip. I see it a lot on the forums here too.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I insert audio of me laughing when I actually find something funny.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Usually lol.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol although I hardly ever laugh out loud because of someone. If I am laughing at a conversation, it is usually about something I said because I find myself hilarious.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

хахаха (which is basically a "hahaha") or huehue.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

It's all lol for me. That's all everyone seems to use on IRC when I first got online. The good old a/s/l days!


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

i lol at every text i send.. and use haha as an alternative.. lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel like 'lol' is a bit sterile. 'Haha' definitely conveys more emotion, but I'm guilty of using both and all other forms for that matter (rofl, lmao, etc).


----------

